# RAVE COFFEE - well that's lucky !!



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

So here I am reading post after post, trying to get a grip on some of the complexity of making a little cup of Espresso.

resting beans - so not even buying the best beans is simple, you need, or might need, to rest them. How long for? It's soooooo complicated.

where to buy coffee, have it sent, find a local roaster? RESULT, RAVE coffee is 20 minutes away and I often drive through Cirencester.

Now im sure someone will tell me that Rave Coffee is worse than the Douwe Egbert I was given with the Fracino kit. I don't care, I'm going to buy some, I might even get some Italian Job!!

well, at least I've a machine, a miserable/quite cheap matching grinder and I know where to get some coffee beans - RESULT.

JUST WAIT UNTIL AFTER CHRISTMAS - then I can get to use it!!

Bruce Boogie

http://www.boogiebopboys.co.uk


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ha yeah it is a bit daunting at first! I don't think you'll hear much negativity on here regarding Rave, they're generally regarded as purveyors of quality beanage to the discerning coffee drinker with one eye on his wallet! Lots of people on here (me included) buy beans from them and their blends are good value for money. I think there was a forum day out hosted by them, which if I lived as close as you do I would have gone to!

As for resting, for espresso a reasonable rule of thumb (of such a thing exists) is around 5 days after roasting. Too soon and the crema can be a bit OTT and lively, with some funky flavours. Some coffee gets better even after 7-10 days but obviously you don't want to leave it too long!

Managing your bean stocks so that you don't have kilo bags lurking around 3 months post roast or run out and have to tip a 1-day old bag into the hopper is another complexity but seeing as you live so close to a good supplier like Rave that's one thing less to worry about.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Rave have some excellent beanage. I work just round the corner from rave and often pop in for a cheeky coffee, as well as get most of my beans from there.

A kg of IJ os a good place to start, and won't cost you much more than 250g for other roasters


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Rave got another £20 of mine last night. I think their decaff is excellent. I buy 1kg at a time, and add a 250g bag of something else each time.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Very helpful guys - thanks a lot.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Been meaning to try the decaff, everyone says rave sparkling decaf is one of the better unleaded coffees. I often fancy a coffee in the afternoon but have to abstain. Had a nice flat white made with Union's Organic natural Spirit the other day, which reminds me I haven't had union beans for about the same time as I haven't had rave. Time to rectify this I think.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you're not using this then you're doing it wrong


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

This could have saved me a fortune :-;


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Been meaning to try the decaff, everyone says rave sparkling decaf is one of the better unleaded coffees..


It certainly is. My kids love a cap, or a mocha, so it has to be decaff. I love seeing my 5 year old developing a taste for it! She's more of a snob than me now when we go out for a coffee!


----------

